# Coyote Pelts



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*The first 2 are going to the fur buyer-the last 1 is going to Moyles tannery-He has that pretty red tips and heavy fured-------sb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

All I see is the whiter one......


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Opppp's here they are


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice furs! Have you dealt with that tannery before?


----------



## homer (Jan 20, 2013)

They look great congrats


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

That third one is a nice pelt !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Them dogs are beauties Skip !


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Those are some pretty coyotes!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice Skip, yes the red tipped is one to keep.


----------



## Gknoettgen (Dec 7, 2012)

Yep I'm diggin the one on the right


----------



## clayhen (Nov 21, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

There rubbing now but we sold 73 this year. A little down from past years but the Goose hunting was great this year and didn't get after them as heavy.


----------

